# 02A O2A Pinion Cuff / Pinion Brace



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Figured it was more appropriate for forum users here where high hp is more likely and a product like this would be utilized as a solution. If you have feedback to share on pinion cuffs / pinion braces in general them please do so here.

Just received this Autoextrem piece in the mail... I searched for better images on here but couldn't find any or any supporting information/reviews. Hopefully this will be useful to future shoppers who want to see the product a bit better before ordering. I'll update after the install but other than that I don't think I can offer a review unless I break gears. Relatively cheap, $149 shipped from USRT.

ic:

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.ph...d=1049&zenid=6564e2b3f67f213a5d91e5a02ba2a50a


----------



## Mathdiesel (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll be following this, i am planning to add one to my trans before installing it.


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks ive been looking for this i knew it was out there just could not find where since ill have the trans out for clutch i mite as well put this in also.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

80 bucks for shipping international, f*ck my luck thats way to expensive


----------



## xtremvw2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello it's Marc formely from Autoxtrem, I had those mode to help with case flexing, since the pinion and the ring gear applies alot of force against each other and twist, well the 4 studs inside the case will pressure the case and crack it, this brace reduces that, very cheap way to add strenght.

I have shipped those internationa and did not cost 80$

All the braces have the Autoxtrem logo on them, but i have sold that company and now running a new shop in Florida, i have over 20+of these braces left, USRT has them ready to go.

Thanks for the support
Marc


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I should be recieving mine in 2 weeks or so


----------



## xtremvw2 (Nov 27, 2010)

did you place the order with usrt.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

offcource.

Well my mate should order it for me asap, me Paypal doesn't work..


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

So i finally instaledl the brace this week.










It did need some trimming to get it to fit correctly.
Now time will tell if it'l help


----------



## EugeneDubbin (Aug 31, 2008)

For this to work correctly both the case/brace should actually be machined to fit.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

EugeneDubbin said:


> For this to work correctly both the case/brace should actually be machined to fit.


unless the cuff is made the correct shape, in which case neither would need machining


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

I saw one supplier needs the case sent to them to size the boss. Another has a universal fit one which must mean it is made either loose of close enough to make work with minimal fitting.

For the universal fit one I would epoxy or retaining compound the piece in. That would fill up any clearance and totally support the boss. Just like glass bedding a rifle.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

that'd be an idea!
i've got the universal one, but it needed trimming to make it fit


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

My brace needed to be trimmed as well. The AP Tuning cuff you have to send them your bellhousing to be machined. My guess for this would be that no 2 bellhousings are exactly the same because they are cast. Machining the case for a precise and snug fit is why AP Tuning does it that way is what I was told.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

92g60gti said:


> My brace needed to be trimmed as well. The AP Tuning cuff you have to send them your bellhousing to be machined. My guess for this would be that no 2 bellhousings are exactly the same because they are cast. Machining the case for a precise and snug fit is why AP Tuning does it that way is what I was told.


This is correct


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I like the epoxy recommendation. Even for the aptuning method of machining it would help stiffen the area up further.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

DieGTi said:


> I like the epoxy recommendation. Even for the aptuning method of machining it would help stiffen the area up further.


I think i'll deff do that if my gearbox ever comes of again.

Another slight problem is that the clutch fork is way to close to the brace.
So that area needs trimming to.


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

no need for epoxy, it works perfect the way it is, when we design this brace the 02j case we used did not a small dimple around the bearing area so it fits nice and flush, since then we have sold alot and some cases need a small buffing down of that little bump, nothing major, the strengt is from the 4 studs being bolted to the brace to prevent flex..


----------

